# A walk on the eastern side



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey guys! I have posted an older thread once, saying that I saw parrots and budgies flying in a small forest area on the eastern side of Thessaloniki. Recently I went for a walk and I saw some Rose-ringed parakeets singing and I must say, they weren't so afraid of us!  I wasn't so lucky to see budgies in this area but I took some pics of the parrots!  It felt so nice to see them! We stayed there for almost an hour watching them singing! They were pretty relaxed!  
The photos are a little bad, sorry for that! 

Do you see the bird?  



I'll go there again and try to take better photos! 
I took some videos too, you can also hear them! 


Hope you enjoyed it! :wave1:


----------



## SouthernFried (Sep 24, 2011)

That's so neat! I absolutely love that last picture with the silhouette of the bird and trees. It looks professional. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice photos Despina. I always look forward to seeing your lovely pictures.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Despina,
It's great you were able to see the parrots in the wild!
Thanks for sharing the experience with us. :hug:*


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

How beautiful  thanks for sharing


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Those are lovely, Despina! I so love the way you were able to capture the silhouettes of the parrots. How cool you were able to see them! 

Thanks for sharing, I enjoyed them!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm glad you had a good time watching the wild parrots, maybe next time you will be able to take pics of the colony of wild budgies!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks guys!!  I am always surprised when I see them! They are beautiful and I hope next time I'll have cleaner shots!


----------

